# I can't feed RAW - Cedar won't eat the bones



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

So for the past few months I've been reading, and reading, and reading some more about RAW diets. I currently have Cedar (4 months old) on Orijen, but every now and then I'll give her a small amount of RAW food along with her kibble just to see how she does. She loves the meat, but won't eat bones.

She'll tear the meat off the bones and chew on the bones for a bit, but she won't eat them. She'll eventually just leave them and won't touch them again. 

In this situation, it seems like I won't be able to feed her a RAW diet, at least not until she starts eating the bones too (if she ever does). 

I've tried chicken bones of various sizes, some small, some larger, and it's the same thing every time, she just doesn't bother with the bone once the meat is off of it. Anyone else have a dog that does the same thing? Is she simply too young right now?

I'm not overly concerned as Orijen is a great food so I have no problem keeping her on it, but if she would actually eat the bones, I would eventually switch her over.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

If you give her a wing what does she do.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

You could do Orijen for one meal and pre made raw with ground bone!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I think if you work it in slow she will get the idea that the bones are ok especially if you leave the bones and she can chew on them later.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm not the guy to talk to but I think I have seen or saw people on here write that they have ground the bone? Maybe you can try that? Or just keep her on the Orijen, like you said it is great food.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I would try a wing, slightly frozen and see what happens...


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

The only thing I haven't given her yet is a chicken wing. Until she shows me that she will actually chew bones and not try to just swallow it whole, I don't want to give her a chicken wing as they are too small. I'm very worried about her choking. 

My breeder knows another breeder who feeds all her dogs RAW food (not the puppies that are for sale though) and over the years that breeder has had two dogs choke to death. Although I know it's unlikely, it still worries me, so I want to make sure she chews her bones thoroughly before giving her a chicken wing.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You can try pre-made raw with the bone ground in. 
You can grind your own.
You can purchase ground bone meal to add to MM and OM to get the bone component.

Have you tried holding it so she has to chew, bone and all? No just biting off the meat or swallowing whole that way. We had one dog who had to be taught to eat bone this way, but once she figured out the chewing part she's been a dedicated chewer ever since.


----------

